# Coupler options?



## budinoh (Nov 25, 2009)

I just picked up 250+ N scale cars at an auction for a killer deal. Less than 1.00 a car once added up. There was a huge mix of cars by MT,Atlas, MDC, LL, Bachmann and ConCor. The trouble now is I must put couplers on around 150 of them. All the MT's are already done which knocks out around 40 cars but the rest are rapido. I use mostly MT couplers on my exisiting cars but with that many to do, it would run me $600 or more. I have no experience with the Bachmann unimate couplers and very little success with the accumates from Atlas. Some of these cars have a dummy couple from Red Caboose on them. Are these ok for trains you don't plan to uncouple or run as a group? How are the Bachmanns? I found the ones from Atlas break unless those cars are near the end of the train. I run 40 car trains on an NTRAK layout during shows and have had Atlas cars near the front that have broken because of the drag. 

Any suggestions on the dummy couplers or the ones from Bachmann?


Jeff


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

The Red Caboose work fine if you don't mind having to lift one coupler over the other. Will stay coupled to Micro-Trains also. I have run 100 car freights on N-Trak layouts with a mix of Micro-Trains and Red Caboose couplers. I run the Red Caboose couplers between locomotives to get away from accidental break aparts. Have Micro-Trains on end of units for easier coupling to train. Can do 4 cars for around $2 to $2.50.
Dan


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Accumate couplers have a difficult time on long consists (catastrophic uncoupling..especially on a up grade. As dualgauge suggested, you can use existing couplers on a long consist as long as they work (replace the non-working couplers with MT couplers). When using MT couplers, you may see the dreaded "yo-yo" effect. This is common to the MT couplers due to a small amount of slack that is designed into the leading edge of the knuckle and the receiving coupler's back plate. The slack is relied upon to facilitate automatic magnetic uncoupling.


----------

